

Ask HN: Designers, please open up the library of stuff you've collected  - tejaswiy

UX Designers, as a programmer trying to get better at this, I've realized designers generally try to collect various good pieces of design that they encounter and save them for inspiration. How about making it open for the community instead?<p>Someone please start a blog like http://littlebigdetails.com/ and put up UI elements too, not just interactions.<p>EDIT: A little more googling lead me to this (pdf): http://eightshapesunify.s3.amazonaws.com/CreatingAUXDesignLibrary.Final.pdf
======
xg
Two of the best collections of UI / UX patterns I know of:

Chris Messina (factoryjoe on Flickr):
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/factoryjoe/collections/72157600...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/factoryjoe/collections/72157600001823120/)

Zach Klein on Evernote: <http://www.evernote.com/pub/zachklein/generaluiux>

~~~
asymptotic
Thank you. A hundred times thank you.

------
MPiccinato
Have you checked out Pattern Tap? <http://patterntap.com/>

It has a nice collection of UI elements for the web.

------
bnycum
<http://pttrns.com> iOS

<http://cvparade.com/> CV / Resume

------
ZhannaSchonfeld
go to <http://www.designmoo.com> and <http://www.365psd.com> and also a
freebies section on <http://creattica.com>

------
inspiredbeta
Try here too <http://blog.inspiredmark.com/tagged/interface> :)

